# Guilt and Frustration does anyone feel the same?



## PixieWells (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All 

I was wondering if it's normal that I feel guilty. My hubby and I have been trying for 7years now and due to we were moved around a lot at beginning as he was in the forces which he no longer is we have struggled with help and fitting criteria with NHS. This weekend my family pulled me aside to tell me my little sister is pregnant. She is not in a relationship and the dad of the baby isn't the best of people. Both of them are quite immature. But she is keeping it she still lives at home with my parents and relies on my parents for everything at 22. She doesn't pay a single bill and my mum even tidies her room still. Sorry for the rant then. Is it normal that I feel guilty that it is breaking me that she is pregnant and that part of me hates her for it. I have found my self crying and not sleeping since I got the news thinking how unfair it is. Am I going crazy and being silly. I know I need to man up as they say and stop being selfish but does anyone ever feel like this at times and if so how do you manage to cope?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Pixie

What you are feeling is completely normal, I would also feel really upset about my sister being pregnant in those circumstances too. Life can be really harsh sometimes. I used to feel the same way about my sister who popped out 3 kids very easily whilst me & DH were going through hell and she was also very insensitive about it too. I decided to have some space from her and didn't see my nephew until he was 6 months old as I just couldn't face it at the time. I'm not suggesting thats what you do but you will find a way of coping with the change of circumstances and in time you'll get used to it. 

Sending you hugs xx


----------



## PixieWells (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Artypants

Thank you I think it's going to take time but I'm sure will get there and come around. 

Hugs


----------

